# Fish-Friendly materials for making aquarium decor



## LMac54

So I've been trying to plan out my future 5 or 10 gallon tank. Trying to think of unique themes that aren't "pirate" or "zen" that I've seen done before... but those are really the only kinds of fish decorations you see at stores.

So I figured, maybe I can make my own decorations? ...Which is a whole big endeavor in itself.

*So, for you crafty people out there, what kinds of materials are safe for fish? *Are there any paints that won't fade or leech into the water? Ceramic? Glass?

If I find any plastic toy figurines, is there anything I can treat it/glaze it with to make it safe for my tank?

Has anyone tried making their own decorations?


----------



## MoePaac

I've been lurking a while, but finally decided to join the board. I've been reading quite a bit, did some research, and finally made a "home-made" cave earlier today.

I bought a small, plain terra cotta pot from Wal-mart a while back. I broke it into smaller pieces as it was a little large for what I wanted. You can put the whole pot in the tank if you would like, turning it on its side to make a cave. But I broke it up and sanded the rough edges of the pieces I wanted to keep.

I then took some landscaping rocks/pebbles, tested them with white vinegar (if they sizzle, probably not a good idea to use them), washed them and then boiled them just to make sure they were clean.

I then used some aquarium safe glue and piled them together while also using a part of the terra cotta pot and made my own cave. There are two sections that are tunnel-like. I made this one more in mind for my cory cats, but the larger section formed by the terra cotta could definitely be used by my betta.

In the link is an image of it. I'm letting it sit at least 24 hours to make sure it is thoroughly dry. I also read recently that it's not a good idea to plant Java Ferns in the substrate (is this true, anyone?). So I think I'm going to tie the ferns I have to this cave once I submerge it.

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c301/r11phillips/IMG_0458.jpg


----------



## Zeetrain

Silicon can be very helpful when putting together caves. Use GE Silicon I not GE Silicon II. The first one is safe for your fish.
Also I wouldnt recomend boiling your rocks, theres a chance they can explode.


----------



## bloo97

Explode?! What do you mean? Like you are sitting there and all of a sudden you hear "KABOOOOOM" in your kitchen? Or do they crumble?


----------



## Zeetrain

Ive heard they literally explode because of moisture inside of the rock or something like that, dangerous stuff.


----------



## smallvle

you could always use sea shells. craft stores sell them; just make sure you soak them or rinse them very well first. you can make a "beach getaway" theme. : )


----------



## LMac54

:-? Beach theme's been done a lot. I don't really want a conventional theme.

I also want to make my own decorations by scratch. I just want to know what kinds or resins/clay or plastic and paints I could use.


----------



## Phoxly

Aquascape with real plants, and some bogwood, do a river floor theme? Use large rock style gravel for the floor maybe?


----------



## MoePaac

As far as clay's go:

Terra Cotta is porous even after being fired. Stoneware is nonporous, as well as porcelain. All are non-toxic and none of them will leach as long as they are fired to temp (in the store, they all will be).

Most commercial glazes being used are safe. Older dish ware may contain lead and will leach (but these have been taken off of the market. Good to know just in case you find something handmade). 

Plastics that are food safe, should be ok. Be wary of others. 

As far as paints go, be wary of anything with lead and anything that may chip or flake. I personally, would not paint anything and put it in a tank. I'd question how it would hold up being submerged for long periods of time.


----------



## LMac54

If I wanted to use some kind of plastic or pvc toy figurine, would I have to treat it with something to make it safe?


----------



## sjones

smallvle said:


> you could always use sea shells. craft stores sell them; just make sure you soak them or rinse them very well first. you can make a "beach getaway" theme. : )


No you cannot use sea shells, they leach calcium and minerals into the water which can kill your fish


----------



## sjones

There is indeed a lack of betta aquarium decor, and definitely a market for caves and betta accessories, I spend a lot of time pondering your same question..


----------



## LMac54

I know! I just want to make my own decorations.

Do you think it'd be okay if I made paper cutouts to put against the back of the tank and laminated them? I figure that's okay...


----------



## sjones

on the outside of the tank yes, but I wouldn't put on the inside, lamination releases toxic chemicals, I know because I've worked in laminating, I don't trust plastic in general, also it may be a source of BPA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisphenol_A


----------



## smallvle

sjones said:


> No you cannot use sea shells, they leach calcium and minerals into the water which can kill your fish


I had 2 sea shells in with my first Betta, Phin for a year, and he did just fine, and Seuss also had a shell or two in for a while before I changed his decor.


----------



## sjones

Lucky for you , however google search will show many advisories against it


----------



## LMac54

Is there a safer alternative to lamination that's similar?


----------



## newfiedragon

I know I've seen aquarium books that have some themes in them, so you could always check your local library to see if there are any books on aquarium layouts and themes...you might get lucky and they'll have one, and if not, they might be able to order a book in from another library for you.


----------



## LMac54

Well, I pretty much have themes in mind. I just want to build my own stuff.


----------



## xRainfallx

I want to know the same.. I dont know whats safe.. >.< Though, im going to a petstore today so I probably will get something from there hurhur


----------



## LMac54

Anyone know if static cling vinyl is safe to use on the inside of aquariums? I just found a pack of different colored sheets of cling vinyl I'd love to use.


----------

